
$50k/month Selling Anxiety Reducing Blankets - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/hush-blankets
======
weliketocode
Stories like this, and others from Indiehacker and the like, emphasize just
how wrong my intuitions are on which products will sell.

~~~
patwalls
Totally. I'd say business in general is rather un-intuitive.

